# This is an unbelievable story!



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

check it out!

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/010408dnmetstolendog.28a28e1.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is pretty incredible!! I wonder if the police can help her find the dog?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Very sad story!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh my!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

So sad! How can people not realize that these furbabies are not just pets but our family!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dear Goodness, never heard of anything like this, that's insane.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my - that is a horrible story. It is my worst fear to lose Sissy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope they get their dog back! The woman that took that dog is being very selfish and refusing to recognize this dog isn't property - it's a family member! Just awful!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is another horrendous story. http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080105/ap_on_re_us/missing_dog_extortion_2


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Simply sick.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I hope the Pug owner gets her dog back. 

As for the guy whose dog was kidnapped, that is simply tragic. I hope that teen and his partner get jail time and serious counseling. 

Wanda


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Here is another horrendous story. http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080105/ap_on_re_us/missing_dog_extortion_2


Oh god, this is beyond sick. I caught some of this on tv, but the whole story is just disgusting.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

They had this on the news last night. I was hoping there'd be some update about the woman giving back the dog or something, but alas...not as of yet.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Both stories want to make me vomit...especially the last one.. ughhh


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How sad for everyone involved in these stories.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

UGH!!!!! How can anyone knowingly STEAL someone's fur baby, then try to justify it
because of their hardships????? Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!! :rant::doh::fencing:

I hope this lady gets her dog back!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, the taking of the dog but the torture... I don't even know if there is anything you can do to help kids that are that messed up in the head... yikes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't even want to read the second story...I'll take you guys word for it...:frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I really hope they give the pug back to his owner. It was a very sad story, I saw it on the local news. I would go to court to get my boys back.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Both stories are just so sad. The first story shows you a little glimpse of some people in our society today that treat living things (animals and humans) as material things that can be replaced. It is sick, sick, sick.

Don't even get me going on the second one.

I wonder if the women in the first story had her dog microchipped. If the other person takes it to the vet, hopefully the vet will report it to the police.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Rita...THAT is one reason why microchipping is worth every penny!

I wonder if this woman's daughter knows the truth behind the dog she now has..If she does, maybe she will GET A CLUE and surrender it to the owner!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Rita...THAT is one reason why microchipping is worth every penny!


Oh and I am a bad Mom because I didn't get Houston done. I kept putting it off. My vet doesn't do it because it interferes with accupuncture treatment. I am off on Monday and I am calling another vet for an appt.

These stories and Julia's story on the other thread about Bugsy have be spooked.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> I don't even want to read the second story...I'll take you guys word for it...:frusty:


Me too....can't read it. The first one was terrible.....I sure hope someone helps that family get their dog back!! The nerve of some people to take someones dog like that....is just unbelieveable:jaw:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

These stories are so sad!! The second one just makes my heart break, I feel so bad for that man, as well as the family of these kids, who are obviously so messed up!!
Rita, that was a good idea, I do too wonder if she had the pug microchipped. I hope so. I wonder if the daughter saw the news report, if she would return the pug, knowing that her Mom could then be tracked down. If he is not returned I pray that he is at least in a safe place! 
My three babies are laying next to me on the couch and I just cannot imagine either one of these things! So sad.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Those are both so incredibly sad! I hope so much that that poor woman gets her dog back. I am sure we can all relate so how much a dog can be loved and how horrible it would be to live without yours!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I CAN'T even imagine someone finding my dog and then GIVING it away...I just can't imagine that! What a nightmare!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

They just had an update on Scooter. They said that people are hitting the street and they're trying to find the woman who kidnapped him and get her to return the pug. The couple says they'd still buy the womans little girl a puppy but they just want scooter back.

Hopefully the news will keep us updated on this..I hope they find him!! Thats so terrible! If someone kidnapped capote I'd be absolutely devastated..


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

If the media covers this enough, I bet there'd be someone out there who knew this woman. Divorced, doesn't have custody of her kid, recovering alchoholic..with a new pug. Surely someone knows something.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh YEA... I hope they find Scooter :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I hope they keep this story on the front burner so they can find Scooter!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What a psycho. I hate hearing stories like that. I'm afraid to open the second one too. I have a good feeling Scooter will be returned to his real family.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just saw the couple on CNN. They seem like such nice people. I really hope they get their dog back. I'm sure either the woman will crack or somebody will recognize the dog.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

ohhhh....CNN is GOOD exposure! :ranger:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, there is something you can do to kids that are that cruel and mean to an animal.....put them out of everyone's misery before they hurt another animal or a person since that's the next step in the cruelty cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

What do you mean, Susan...like give these types of kids the death penalty???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This is so sad, I really hope they get Scooter back. Hopefully with all the news coverage someone will know something.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

No, not the death penalty but a nice long sentence with mandated counseling. 
I don't believe giving them a slap on the hand and releasing them to mom and dad will do the trick. Obviously they have no respect for life. It's merely a hop, skip and a jump from extreme cruelty to animals to cruelty to humans. What ticked me off was the kid saying he WANTED to kill the guys dog!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, that makes sense to me, Susan, as like you said, animal abuse is just a step towards abusing/killing people.

I didn't watch that video..didn't think I could take it after just hearing everyones comments.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, you are better off not reading the story - it is horrible! Lets all send out good thoughts that Scooter gets back to his family!!


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

My heart is breaking for both of these families. Both of the kidnappers are very sick. Regardless what the alcoholic woman's story is, she should also be prosecuted. As for the teens, they need severe punishment. If you read about the backgrounds of a lot of killers they killed animals for fun and frolic. I am, for one, sick of teens being able to commit murder, rob and pillage and get nothing much more than a slap on the wrist and a couple of years of detainment until they reach 21. I had other comments, but don't want to hijack the thread.:frusty:

I hope these two families get their dogs back, and soon - safe and sound.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Susie..Are you in the process of being a proud new Hav owner, or are you still thinking about it?????


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

I was supposed to pick up Bailey this week-end, but Reno is having serious weather. I could get to Denver, but the airport was closed in Reno. I was also worried about Heather driving in the snow and 100+ winds to meet me. 
So I begged and cajoled the customer service at United to allow me to change my reservation until this coming week-end. The airlines wanted to charge me for the change because I could get to Denver. What a crock. I asked him what I was supposed to do once I got there? So I could get a quick visit to Petedge, I am flying in this coming Friday :whoo: and leaving Saturday versus Sat/Sun. 

Heather sends me pictures of my baby. (sigh) In the meantime, I am continuing to assemble her boudoir. I just finished making a beautiful fleece blanket for her to lounge on, and some cool fleece dog toys. My boyfriend thinks I have gone over the edge and is afraid I will end up like one of those ladies with 50 cats and dogs. (lol) However after saying that I received a gift from Bailey in my Christmas stocking when I was visiting him this past week. go figure


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Susie said:


> If you read about the backgrounds of a lot of killers they killed animals for fun and frolic.


Locally they are looking for a person who abused three dogs and skinned them and left them in a dump (they think they were collies). Profilers said that the persons next step is people. Scarry.

About 30 years ago there was a local boy who was abusing cat & dogs and the parents didn't get him help. When he turned 16 he murdered the neighbor children. I say the parents of the boy should have been prosecuted too.:frusty:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Susie said:


> I was supposed to pick up Bailey this week-end, but Reno is having serious weather. I could get to Denver, but the airport was closed in Reno. I was also worried about Heather driving in the snow and 100+ winds to meet me.
> So I begged and cajoled the customer service at United to allow me to change my reservation until this coming week-end. The airlines wanted to charge me for the change because I could get to Denver. What a crock. I asked him what I was supposed to do once I got there? So I could get a quick visit to Petedge, I am flying in this coming Friday :whoo: and leaving Saturday versus Sat/Sun.
> 
> Heather sends me pictures of my baby. (sigh) In the meantime, I am continuing to assemble her boudoir. I just finished making a beautiful fleece blanket for her to lounge on, and some cool fleece dog toys. My boyfriend thinks I have gone over the edge and is afraid I will end up like one of those ladies with 50 cats and dogs. (lol) However after saying that I received a gift from Bailey in my Christmas stocking when I was visiting him this past week. go figure


Susie.. I bet you can't wait!!! Do you have new pictures to post?
There have been so many members getting new fur babies lately that it's hard to keep track of them all..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, you think the other 2 stories are sick?? READ THIS.. if you can bare to...

http://news.aol.ca/article/Cat-Torture-Case-Sparks-Outrage/28790/


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryan, 

I couldn't read it, as there was just a recent cat torture incident in Portland that made me ill to hear about..I don't understand it..these people are sick.


----------

